# Lizards' Camouflage Reveals Evolution in Action



## News Bot (Jan 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 12-Jan-10 10:00 PM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Robert Lamb

These desert lizards' accelerated evolution could provide researchers with new insights into how species form.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## 1234callan1234 (Jan 13, 2010)

??????????


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 13, 2010)

wow :shock:


----------

